# Tinkering again... shaving off the shyt



## cornfed (Feb 4, 2003)

the fat shyt that is...
Alright... 8 wks to cut hard... damn, it already sux just thinkin' bout it 

188lbs @ 14% bf (2d into creatine uppin my wt and water retention) 
184lbs dry and off creatine  (after another 2 days, this shyt'll have me up to 192-5)

I'm gonna run it for 6wks purely b/c I have it lying around and I'm liking the 37.5g dextrose in the mix for post WO

goal will be 184 on creatine (175 dry) @ 8% bf

Right now, I'm at a sticking point... so any diet ideas would be more than welcome.

Currently my diet has been roughly:

300g P  (50x6)

55-60g F  (11-12x5)
(meals 1-4,6)

83.5g C  
(53.5 post WO (meal 5) [37.5 dextrose and 16 from cottage ch])
(30 from meal 6 [1/8Coats and 1/4C grits] or [1/C oats])

varried greens (zuchini/broccoli/spinach/turnip greens)

4th day carb up (lower fat to 40-50g and raise carbs to around 120-150)

Only around 2100kcals, which should be too little, but I'm just not fuqqing losing anything, fat or lbm(thank God).
My strength is steadily/slowly increasing back to where I was in Dec but I see no body comp changes.  I had been slowly and steadily slimming down for 3-4wks, but am just fuqqing stuck

any thoughts...

{hopefully I'll have a pic up b4 too long... damed bastards @ kodak gonna make me have to get a digital POS}


----------



## cornfed (Feb 5, 2003)

Mon (Chest):
All meals went as planned... P from Chicken and xtra ln grnd turkey and shrimp
300P
60F
83.5C
5g creatine

I'm fuqqing consistent, so unless there's a abnormality, I won't post on that again...

Chest day:
(o)(o)Incline 12 @ 165, 10 @ 185, 8 @ 205, 6 @ 215, 4 @ 185

(o)(o)Decline 12 @ 175, 10 @ 195, 8 @ 215, 6 @ 235, 4 @ 215
____decline was down from early Jan, where my last set of 6 was @ 295, guess I'm using more resistence @ the same wt on incline or something 

(o)(o)narrow grip dips (wt?) ... i dunno setting 11, 12, 13, and 14 on cybex dips @ whatever those wts are (reps, 12, 10, 10, 8)

(o)(o)Flyes ...dam I wish they had a wide grip pec dec... 
---- 12 @ 9, 10 @ 10, 8 @ 11, 6 w/ slow negs @ 12 (cybex)

(0)(0) curls... bb, db, hammer, hs ... who knows, but a decent WO

bw ~ 188lbs


----------



## cornfed (Feb 5, 2003)

Tues (front/med delts, traps, lt rear delts, and hams)

Sh/arnold press- 12 @ 150, 10 @ 170, 8 @ 190, 6 @ 210, 4 @ 170

LAteral delt raises b/w shrugs w/ 15's and 20's 6 sets of 8

HS Shrugs- wt?  don't know starting wt, but 12 @ 2x45 2x25, 10 @ 4x45, 8 @ 4x45 2x25, 8 @ 6x45 and 12 @ 2x45 2x25

Flyes for front delts 8 @ 10, 8 @ 11, 8 @ 12, 6 @ 10 (cybex POS)

High/widegrip Tbar rows for rear delts 'n traps- 15 @ 2x45 2x25, 12 @ 4x45, same, 10 @ 4x45 2x25

Cybex Seated ham curls- 12 @ 10, 10 @ 11, 8 @ 12, 8 @ 13, 7 @ 14, 8 @ 11

bw- 190


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

Wed (quads 'n calves)
  Weak is all I have to say... but that's what I fuqqing get for neglecting 'em 

(* = cybex POS's)

Pre Ex quad ext* 8 @ 8, 8 @ 9, 8 @ 10

Press 12 @ 8x45, 10 @ 10x45, 8 @ 12x45, 5 @ 14x45

Squats*  12 @ 13, 10 @ 14, 8 @ 15, 5 @ 15

Q ext* 8 @ 8 (3x)

Seated calves 15 @ 3x45, 12 @ 4x45, 10 @ 5x45, 6 @ 6x45, 8 @ 3x45


threw in 3 sets of incline @ med wt, 3 sets flyes @ med wt, 2 sets isolation curls med wt, and 4 stes standing curls hvy, 3 sets standing lateral curls med wt.

wanted some OT this week to shock the body

Diet same, but I think my protein may be closer to 340g instead of 300, so that'd be b/w 22-2300kcals


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

Thurs (off)

Carb up day 
 meal 1 :
11oz chkn unseasoned
1/2c oats and package grits
4tsp cream

meal 2:
same

meal 3 (in an hour...)

same

meal 4... probably the same except just oats no grits...

#5 same

#6... probably 2c cottage ch w/ 4-5tsp cream and equal


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh, and bdy wt this morning 192lbs LOL creatine bloat


----------



## cornfed (Feb 7, 2003)

Fri morning

193.5lbs

I just wish my abs weren't disappearing w/ this sh!tty bloat...  

I'm cutting out the carbs in meal # 6

so...
 340ish P ~ 1360cal
60g F ~ 540cal
53.5g C ~215cal

2115kcal   I better start fuqqin' leaning up soon dammit 

I WILL NOT RECANT!!!!!

NO CARDIO!!!!!!


----------



## cornfed (Feb 10, 2003)

Friday... damn, I meant to get online... I swear 

Back/tris  w/ added shoulders 'n traps

Narrow grip Rows 195x12, 215 x10, 235x8, 255x6, 275x5, 195x8
Narrow Lat pulls  wt?  12,10,8,8,8
Dips*  #11x12r, 12x10, 13x10, 14x8, 15x6
light Shoulder press  165x10, 185x 8, 165x8
Lateral delt raises w/ 20's? or 17.5's?  6sets 8 b/w shrugs
HS Shrugs 4x45 for 12,10,8,8,8reps

all in 40min 

And my last night of fuqqing creatine... bloat or not, I can't fuqqing stand it when I'm trying to shed fat and my pants get tighter 

Change in diet...


----------



## cornfed (Feb 11, 2003)

Mon Chest

~187 @ 13.5% bf and it fuqqing appears that I'm gaining LBM while sheeding fat... Fuqqing A.  I'd love to see myself after a hard nights drinking LOL... but I'm staying away from the alcohol for now...  

Went out for a last hoorah wk 'n a 1/2 ago w/ a party on thurs night and a sextuple kegger the next night... so I've had my fill for now 

Back to topic... Chest:

Incline 175x12, 195x10, 215x8, 235x5
dec  245x8, 265x7, 285x5, 245x7
dips*  11x12, 12x10, 13x8, 14x7, 15x5.5
st wide bb curls just grabbed a 50 (all that was left) for sets of 9-12 
-alternating w/ db curls @30's (all that's ever left LOL).  4sets each

straight st med-grip cable curls alternating w/ st lateral cable curls
70-90 on 2handed (6sets), and 50-70/side on st lat curls
(best damn pump my Bis have had in a loooong time, especially the lower head? WTF is w/ that?) 

40-45min

been working on a big ass eye of round... now back to chicken...
macros
~340-360P
~50C from milk and cott.ch post w/o
~60-65 F
2185kcal
I think I mighta' gained a lean lb or 2 over the past 2weeks... creatine bloat is 99% gone and my chest and delts LOOK better.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 11, 2003)

Damn, I must have the most boring journal on earth...   can't even get a flame in here


----------



## Fade (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Wed (quads 'n calves)
> Weak is all I have to say... but that's what I fuqqing get for neglecting 'em
> 
> ...



Ok I'll post something.


snicker snicker weak snicker snicker


----------



## Fade (Feb 11, 2003)

Seriously, good job.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> the fat shyt that is...



FINALLY!!!  Aren't you mods supposed to be setting a good example for us???


----------



## cornfed (Feb 12, 2003)

Well holy crap the husband wife tag team 
Thanx guys    I feel so loved 


13-14% isn't too fat 
just more than 8% 

Tues:  Delts/traps/hams

HS Sh press (strength was absolute shit on this...)
---12@160, 10@180, 5@200 (  that was horrible), 8@180, 6 @180
Shrugs
---12@ 4x45, 10@ 4x45 2x25, 8@ 3x45, same, 12@4x45, same
Iso Lat, lat Delt Rs (*w/20's) (^w/15's)
---10*, 10*, 10*, 8* + 8^, same, same, 8^
flyes cybex piece of... I like fuqqing
---12@10, 10@11, 8@12, 6@12, 8@10
seated ham curls cybex POS
---12@11, 10@12, 9@13, 8@13, 10@11

35min


----------



## cornfed (Feb 14, 2003)

NO FUQQING WONDER!!!!


I was wondering why my size gains had been so good lately...  ... back up to 190/191 w/ no visible gain in bf   ... maybe I'm retaining a lil water, but not much 

as for the reason... well, the last time I had blood tests for hormone levels, completely unaltered levels, my test was ~650 ... I got back my results from my most recent 1 and it was 1138!!!   
That could explain some of the gains... I don't know how the fuqq it happenned, but I can't/won't complain.  Same test time (time of day, 8-8:30am), just that the last 1 was 9mo ago.  DAMN!!!


----------



## cornfed (Feb 17, 2003)

Fuq, 192, same bf% or at least close...  neeed to cut.... need to cut... but want more masss....dammit... I want both, but don't wanna cut any calories!!!!

Seriously, isn't 2200kcals a 'lil low for my size and no resulting loss in size?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 18, 2003)

chest: about 15lbs heavier on everything, but same other than that... bi pump was too damn much to work 'em for long, so I dunno how good the WO was... same ole shit...


----------



## cornfed (Feb 18, 2003)

Shoulders were a 'lil weak again 

might change the split by switching shoulders/traps/hams to Wed and quads/calves to Tues... we'll see next week 

bdy wt down to 189... hmm... water?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 19, 2003)

wt down to 187.5 this morning...  guess it was a water issue, but I don't get why 

Oh, well... my kcals are coming down by cutting some of the fat intake... maybe I won't lose too much


----------



## cornfed (Feb 21, 2003)

191... damn h2o


----------



## cornfed (Feb 24, 2003)

LOL @ water wt... got up to 198 on Sat 

191 this morning... 13.5%bf
that's what... fuqqing 7lbs lbm gain since the beginning of this thread... in 20-21 days?

   I know I'm not taking shit, so I'm fuqqin' happy


----------



## cornfed (Feb 24, 2003)

Seriously, if anyone reads this...
I'm contemplating 20min HI cardio 3x wk

any thoughts? 

DP, I know you're in here somewhere...


----------



## cornfed (Feb 25, 2003)

Mon (chest/bi)

inc- 10@210, 8@230, 6@250  , 4@260   , 4 @ 210  
dec- 12@255, 10@275, 7@295, 5@315 
cybex dips-  *cough* shitty *cough*  12@12, 8@13, 5@14
cybex flyes- 12@10, 10@11, 8@12, 6@13

st bb curls/ db curls, alternating w/ med wt (60lb bb, 25's) w/ 30s or less b/w until the pump was unbearable
standing moderately narrow grip st bar cable curls- 
---12@75, 10@85, 8@95, 12@75

sick pump on both bis and pecs... could hardly get to my fuqqing seatbelt LOL... probably funny to watch 

any input on cardio?
if I see more views than mine and no responses... I may be tempted to be a jackass and plague this site w/ dumbass posts...   oops... errr... it'll get worse


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2003)

Why jump to 3days of HI cardio so soon?  How many weeks do you have left on your cut?  Don't you think it would be better to start out with maybe 1 day of HI cardio per week?  That way it gives you somewhere to go in the following weeks.  Just a thought.

Also are you doing any carb ups/re-feeds since you are eating in a caloric defecit?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 27, 2003)

carbs every 4th or 5th day 

I'm starting a new diary, cause this 1's title is buggin' the shit outta me


----------

